# I need help posting with Ingmur



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I finally got set up a while ago with Imgur specifically to post pics here and now I can's seem to figure out how to do it. I've done searches but haven't got it yet. I can upload my pics and look at them on Imgur. I see where I can share them, but not how to share them here. Can someone do a simple step by step moron version? After I study it I'll ask for help.:|


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Once you have uploaded your photos click on one of your photos. It should pop up with the photo and a bunch of links ont he right hand side of the photo. At end of each link it says copy, click on this to copy or manually copy the link. I use the BBLINK for forums and message boards. 

When you post a thread or reply just paste this into your reply. 

Hopefully that is clear as mud.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

After struggling with imgur for a while, I just downloaded Tapatalk and haven't looked back. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## erie (Apr 12, 2004)

I am not sure you have the IMG tags if you use Tapatalk. At least I have not found them. If I want to post something with a pic, I use my pc the button is in the tool bar. 

Edit: I lied if you can get the url from the Imgur website then look for the “[/]” icon in Tapatalk, then select IMG and paste your url


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Not sure why my version of Imgur would be different but no links. The screen I'm on with my uploaded pic looks different in any I see online when I go to tutorials. I took Bunsens advice, using Tapatalk and it's working fine. Thanks!


----------



## Starwarsfan (Aug 12, 2018)

If you were using the imgur then there aren't any image links. Dont know why they never added that to the app. You only get the links through the website.


----------



## Starwarsfan (Aug 12, 2018)

Meant to say imgur app.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Starwarsfan said:


> If you were using the imgur then there aren't any image links. Dont know why they never added that to the app. You only get the links through the website.


Ok, thanks, at least that explains what my issue was. I didn't know there was anything other than the app!

Bump:


Starwarsfan said:


> Meant to say imgur app.


You came a lot closer to getting it right then I did in the title. I guess you can't edit post titles either.


----------



## Starwarsfan (Aug 12, 2018)

Kubla said:


> Ok, thanks, at least that explains what my issue was. I didn't know there was anything other than the app!
> 
> Bump:
> 
> You came a lot closer to getting it right then I did in the title. I guess you can't edit post titles either.


Sadly I don't think you can edit titles either nor have I found a way to add additional pictures to a post after the original listing. I like imgur but it does seem a bit limited in ways.


----------

